# Raw file resizing to JPEG



## kevinfoto (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a raw file and want to export to JPEG in lightroom 3. What should my measurements be? Width and length?


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 9, 2011)

It depends on what the destination for the file is. For a forum like TPF, I generally set the max file size to 400K and the dimensions to 800x800 meaning that the longest side will be 800 pixels. If I am outputting for print, I don't change the dimensions.


----------



## frisii (Aug 9, 2011)

For printing, I use 300 pixels per inch and crop to match the paper size. e.g a 7x5" print is 2100x1500 pixels, output at 300dpi.


----------



## kevinfoto (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok. Great. These are actor Headshots and they will prob print 8 by 10. What should length and width be?


----------



## frisii (Aug 9, 2011)

kevinfoto said:


> Ok. Great. These are actor Headshots and they will prob print 8 by 10. What should length and width be?



4:5 crop at resolution 2400x3000 (printed at 300dpi), for a borderless 8x10".


----------



## kevinfoto (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks! Dpi is the resolution? And where in do I crop 4.5 in lightroom 3? I have over 60 images..


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 9, 2011)

save it with 300 ppi and dont worry about the rest.  No need to crop it.  When you try and get it print, the website should be asking you how to crop it.


----------

